# تخيل....العلاج بقشر الرومان, علاج الكثير من المراض المسعصيه بقشر الرومان



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2007)

-قشر الرمان: 
من الأمراض التى يعالجها الكيفية أو الطريقة 1- الدودة الشريطية 15جم قشر الرمان + 10جم حنضل + 5جم زعتر + 5جم حرمل وغليت جيداً على النار وتشرب على الريق فإنها تقضى على تلك الدودة إن شاء الله.
2- الكبد تطحن كمية من قشر الرمان مع عرق الصباغين وسفت بالفم نفعت الكبد بمشيئة الله.
3- قرحة المعدة 50جم من قشر الرمان، 20جم من الزعتر وغليت وشربت يومياً شفتها بإذن الله.,
4- قرحة الفراش يطحن قشر الرمان وينثر الناعم منه على القرح شفى بإذن الله. 
5- الإسهال المزمن إذا طبخ قشرة خصوصاً مع العفص حتى ينعقد قطع الإسهال المزمن والحم القروح والجروح. 
6- مانع للنزيف منقوع قشر الرمان أو مغلية مانع للأنزفة الدموية وخصوصاً في حالات البواسير والأغشية المخاطبة وقرحات اللثة.
7- الجدرى وآثاره يحرق قشر الرمان ويخلط بعسل النحل ويطلى به آثار الجدرى وغيرها أياماً متوالية فإنه يذهب أثرها.​


----------



## قلم حر (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تخيل....العلاج بقشر الرومان, علاج الكثير من المراض المسعصيه بقشر الرومان*

موضوع جميل .....بالرغم من أن معلوماتي أن القرحه المعديه ليس لها دواء ( حتى الآن ) .
من أكمن يوم خمس فوايد لقشر البطيخ ......اليوم قشر الرمان ....... نعرف فوائد قشر التفاح ......شكل الواحد مش لازم يرمي أي قشره !!
شكرا للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تخيل....العلاج بقشر الرومان, علاج الكثير من المراض المسعصيه بقشر الرومان*

شكرااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر

على الرد

وربنا يكو معاك​


----------

